# A personal thank you...



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

For the vote of confidence. I tried real hard to stay cool. I may have blown it just a bit. But I really appreciate what you all said in my defense. Thank you!!


----------



## cherylim (Nov 8, 2011)

I have only just seen both threads, as they happened overnight for the most part.

I didn't want to comment on either and drag things up again, but I think you handled the situation excellently. I've looked at the picture myself and it's clear that the only part of the turtle that's trapped is the shell.

I think the situation got out of hand, but I'm also disappointed if byerssusan is leaving because of how her boyfriend stirred things up. Hopefully thing will calm down again! 

Love the picture!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 9, 2011)

Things certainly take a bizarre turn when you least expect them. But I don't think anyone could have handled it better.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

I have just read both threads. Again didn't want to comment and drag things back up.

Yvonne, you handled the situation completely 100% right. 
You are amazing and look after all your turtles and tortoises so well. I always look up to you and your advice is always listened to and followed, to the best of my ability, by me. 

The situation defiantly did get out of hand and I think the most part of it was jealousy.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 9, 2011)

I can not believe this has happened to you. You have always been a fair and understanding person. I wish there was more I could do.

I have always loved this Forum, until tonight. I hope this never happens on Tortoise forums again.


----------



## harris (Nov 9, 2011)

See, you're not only the food goddess to your tortoises, but this forum's goddess as well! Don't let a lifetime of being the Lord's shepard to the countless creatures you've saved be tainted by a couple people that "don't get it".


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 9, 2011)

what the *#&@ happened? lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 9, 2011)

I still can't believe that happened! I think you handled it amazingly!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 9, 2011)

I must of missed something, but whatever it was I know that when i asked questions, you were the fastest one to reply and sometimes the only one to reply!


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 9, 2011)

I must say I'm impressed, you handled yourself far better than I would have.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Yvonne, You know we All Love You,and what you do. I didn't feel you or your actions needed defending. so I stayed out of the conversation. But what surprised me was that no one caught on that it was a tag team attack by Freddy10 and Byersusan, I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't sitting next to each other during some of this. If I'm wrong so be it I have been wrong before, Len


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

You ARE a CLASSY LADY! Period!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 9, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Hey Yvonne, You know we All Love You,and what you do. I didn't feel you or your actions needed defending. so I stayed out of the conversation. But what surprised me was that no one caught on that it was a tag team attack by Freddy10 and Byersusan, I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't sitting next to each other during some of this. If I'm wrong so be it I have been wrong before, Len



I agree 100%


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope you saw my message Yvonne-in case you didn't I copied it to your nice thread!!
Emysemys

I feel so bad that you have been treated so disrespectfully, its very disappointing and that kind of inexcusable attitude and rudeness turns me off- whatever their intentions.
Thanks for taking it all so well-It really shows your integrity!!

Always will appreciate your contributions and honesty on this forum!!Smile

Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...get-loose-a-cute-picture?page=2#ixzz1dDRD8CI0


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 9, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Yvonne, You know we All Love You,and what you do. I didn't feel you or your actions needed defending. so I stayed out of the conversation. But what surprised me was that no one caught on that it was a tag team attack by Freddy10 and Byersusan, I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't sitting next to each other during some of this. If I'm wrong so be it I have been wrong before, Len
> ...



This may answer that question..Seems there boyfriend and girlfriend..

10-12-2011, 11:17 PM Post: #17
freddy10 
Junior Member
AZ

Posts: 41
Joined: Oct 2011
RE: What Phoenix Does every morning
(10-11-2011 05:05 PM)byerssusan Wrote: Â 
Every morning as soon as I turn on her lights , get her food prepared and put it in her enclosure she slowly slowly..and I do mean slowly haha ..starts moving in her cave. She will get to the edge of her cave and stop..Sleeps some more haha..Then slowly moves a little more then will look over at her food to make sure it's there. She will stare at it for a period of time..Then all of a sudden bam! She's on it LOL..She is so sweet. Gotta love'em..


The food she is eating is RepCal Tortoise food in case you wondered

Don't forget you smoke a cig and get your cofffe ready LOL then you feed her I LOVE YOU BABY!!!! Hi, by the way I am her Boyfreind and I just join to SO HAPPY I want a water tortoise LOL
If what you done yesterday still impresses you today, then you aint done squat today!! All so known as the New Old Timer!!


Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-What-Phoenix-Does-every-morning?page=2#ixzz1dDRumdRp


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2011)

I just saw the thread of the pic and WOW I just can't believe it!!! I can't believe how some people can be so disrespectful and are just looking for trouble!!! Yvonne, you are amazing and you are one of the biggest tortoise/ turtle lovers on this forum. You handled the situation perfectly!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 9, 2011)

You kept very cool during all the nonsense, I was just sitting there reading as each comment came through and thinking to myself, how the heck can she do it? I was sitting there biting my tongue keeping myself from commenting. Kill them with kindness Yvonne!  And thank you for all you do - we all know how much you truly care for each and every tortoise and turtle you come in contact with!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 9, 2011)

Agree with all of the above. 
The picture was funny and cute. Anyone who does not have these kind of things happen with their torts is not being truthful. We all chuckle, and then learn from sharing.
I remember your pics about the rebuilding of your pond, which was amazing.
I, too, was shocked by the way the thread took the bizarre and surreal turn that it did and I thought you were as cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad things cleared up... and looks like those two are meant for each other.


----------



## RuthieHurry (Nov 9, 2011)

I think that you did a beautiful job in handling that, and only wish that I could keep my cool and grace as well as you did.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 9, 2011)

You sure did handle it better than I could/would have Yvonne. WTG.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2011)

You all are too kind...thank you so much for all the kind words.

But, in my opinion, we (the mods) allowed it to go on for way too long. We should have nipped it in the bud, and I apologize to all of you for you having to read it. I did remove quite a few of his posts when I saw them, but I really thought he would eventually calm down and behave himself.

I think Susan got caught up in it. If you go back and read her threads, she was an interesting and valuable member. But once Freddy10 joined the forum, her posts started to go downhill.

Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> You all are too kind...thank you so much for all the kind words.
> 
> But, in my opinion, we (the mods) allowed it to go on for way too long. We should have nipped it in the bud, and I apologize to all of you for you having to read it. I did remove quite a few of his posts when I saw them, but I really thought he would eventually calm down and behave himself.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more about Susan.. she always had great questions and input on almost every thread. That all took a sudden turn, took me a minute last night to even realize it was the same person. Hopefully she will return and continue to be a positive asset for the forum.
Have a great day Yvonne and thanks for being a person to look up to on the forum when things start to get a little out of control, that was a shining example of what to do when you feel attacked, don't fire back.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 9, 2011)

I am glad it's done and over with, me and my wife both enjoyed the photo it gave us a nice chuckle. I am glad your a part of this forum Yvonne, your always there to help and answer any and all questions...


----------



## laramie (Nov 9, 2011)

We love you Yvonne! HUGGSS


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 9, 2011)

laramie said:


> We love you Yvonne! HUGGSS



Ditto!!...Very much Yvonne...it would not be right you being here, 
Don't let one agravating....beep...beeep...beeeeeeeeeeeeep! 
Put you down.....i know he probably wont but hey! 
Like i said,
He is jealous of what you have completed personaly,
and he could not complete with a group of scientists!!!


----------



## Lulu (Nov 9, 2011)

I know it's hard when it's directed at you, but it only took a few posts for it to be clear that Freddy is pretty mentally unstable. I feel badly for Susan.

I think that, since it was directed at you, it wasn't your responsibility to shut down. It would have been completely reasonable, but you don't need someone getting upset in the future and accusing you of being retaliatory.

In short, you got singled out by a crazy troll, and I think you handled it well. I hope you don't take it too personally, because I don't think you did anything wrong.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

Not fair having all that fun without me!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 9, 2011)

He just simply started to pick on the wrong member, lol, BANNED!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> He just simply started to pick on the wrong member, lol, BANNED!



No he simply decided to start name calling SEVERAL members in here among other rules he was breaking.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to stress he was not banned for picking on a member, he was breaking a lot of rules.
and I also agree it should have been stopped sooner, but I was also hoping he would calm down.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Not fair having all that fun without me!!



Well, where in the heck were you in my hour of need? Do you mean to tell me that your husband (who has been out on the road for lord knows how long) coming home takes precedence over helping your fellow forum member? 



dmmj said:


> I want to stress he was not banned for picking on a member, he was breaking a lot of rules.
> and I also agree it should have been stopped sooner, but I was also hoping he would calm down.



I was also hoping he would see reason and start to act like a well mannered forum member.

If his invective had been directed to any member on the forum, he would have gotten the same treatment. Let me reiterate the rules in case anyone has forgotten them:

1. Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting
2. Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated
2a. Do not post links to other turtle/tortoise talk forums
3. Do not post explicit or otherwise inappropriate material
4. Refrain from the discussion of any illegal activity
5. Taunting, berating or antagonizing moderators and/or staff will not be tolerated. Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected]

As you can see, Freddy10 broke rules #1, 2 and 5. He had to go.


----------



## terryo (Nov 9, 2011)

I was in total shock!! Really. I never like to join in when that nonsense is going on, but in this instance, I just had to. You were so cool Yvonne. Unbelievable stuff.


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 9, 2011)

I took some unwarranted rif-raf from Freddy a week or two ago, I saw the posts and was disappointed that he hadn't figured out what the forum was all about. I'm glad this has all been sorted out. Yvonne, you are critical to this forum's utility, Freddy was the antithesis of what this network is about; as such, he met his anticipated (at least for me) ejection.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think everyone who had any dealing with freddy10, knows that his banning was totally justified. I do not think freddy10 even realized , maybe didn't care, emysemys was a moderator. If freddy10 treated a junior member in the same way, he would be banned just as fast. This forum is the best one I have ever been part of and I am glad this drama is over.


----------



## bowmang (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been browsing this forum fairly regularly for a couple of months getting ready for my first torts. I have't posted until now, but this collection of threads moves me to comment:
So many of you here are obviously caring, knowledgable, open minded, creative people who love your animals. You have provided me an invaluable array of ideas and guidance in herp care and always have a positive, welcoming, upbeat, accepting attitude. These threads really just demonstrate that even more. Yvonne, TerryO, Aldabraman, HermanniChris, Allegra, all you who have been helping me without knowing me, all you folk deserve only compassion and joy. 
I would say for the moderators here that I know this sort of thread doesnt happen very often, but it should be cut off and delisted without much comment. You don't have to coddle the anger.
I'll post my pics and full intro later.
For now, best wishes and many thanks.
Bowman


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 9, 2011)

I am actually glad I missed this nonsense. Yvonne, you are awesome and you have a pretty cool sister too! Don't let that crap get you down. You are amazing and you do an amazing job taking care of all those turts and torts! They are lucky they have a place to go to where they are loved and cared for unconditionally!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 10, 2011)

bowmang said:


> Hi all,
> I have been browsing this forum fairly regularly for a couple of months getting ready for my first torts. I have't posted until now, but this collection of threads moves me to comment:
> So many of you here are obviously caring, knowledgable, open minded, creative people who love your animals. You have provided me an invaluable array of ideas and guidance in herp care and always have a positive, welcoming, upbeat, accepting attitude. These threads really just demonstrate that even more. Yvonne, TerryO, Aldabraman, HermanniChris, Allegra, all you who have been helping me without knowing me, all you folk deserve only compassion and joy.
> I would say for the moderators here that I know this sort of thread doesnt happen very often, but it should be cut off and delisted without much comment. You don't have to coddle the anger.
> ...



Welcome.


----------

